# forum pages



## Raine (Mar 14, 2005)

OK, the amozon stuff on the right handside is gone, but still have this on the left side. 

With these boxes listed on the left side.






It has not been like this in the past. 
Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## Andy R (Mar 14, 2005)

The long term goal is to have a left column on every page.  It allows for us to put more navigational elements there plus a random image for our photo gallery when it opens and other neat things.  The Firefox issue was actually related to the left column and therefore I removed that element on those pages.  Once I can find a fix I will be adding the left column to all pages.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 14, 2005)

Andy, the boxes on the left are great, they all pertain to this site.  Getting more adjusted to the new stuff.


----------

